
Elite: Harmless - bane
https://github.com/Kroc/elite-harmless
======
JNRowe
In a similar vein ─ but for those of us a /little/ younger ─ there is
glfrontier¹ a disassembly/rebuild of Frontier: Elite 2.

1\.
[https://github.com/pcercuei/glfrontier](https://github.com/pcercuei/glfrontier)

